# vison rack



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

can you get this any cheaper Vision rack.V70.11 high..Incl 11 tubs and heating


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Unless you purchase second hand in the UK, no.

EuroRep distribute the Vision Racking over here, you could save on importing them your self, but you're talking big numbers and long shipping waits.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

People forget the additional costs in importing these items.
Vision won't ship to the UK as their racks would actually land in more expensive than we sell them.
They will not supply in any event as we are their distributor and we make their products readily available at reasonable prices in the UK.
By the time you have flown a rack in from California, paid for shipping, VAT, Furniture duty, clearance and accounted for the inevitable breakages in transit they will land in no cheaper but with lots of agro!
We have all in stock and ship $50,000 containers regularly.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

I may be putting a V70 up for sale. mint condition as only few months old.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

how much thanks


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

there is one in the classifieds nows for £550



daniel


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

cant seem to find it


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

palomine said:


> I may be putting a V70 up for sale. mint condition as only few months old.


What are you asking Eaine


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

kingball said:


> can you get this any cheaper Vision rack.V70.11 high..Incl 11 tubs and heating



Vision V70-7 Table Top Rack with Tubs

don't know about the shipping though.


----------

